# Harley Davidson USA bike



## JRE313

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=5
Location=Harley Davidson Shop (Farmington hills Michigan)
Workflow= PhotoMatix(Double ToneMapped), Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex, Topaz Adjust= Tonal Contrast & Dynamic Pop 2


----------



## vipgraphx

This one is good. Almost looks like a real photo but not. Blacks are starting to tone down and not so over powering. Next time don't crop out the mirror..I make same mistakes to though. Sometimes its hard to remember all the little things that folks can nit pick at but its good because its getting better!!


----------

